# 1st leg on rally novice



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

We got our first leg yesterday for our rally novice title on our girl 'ch appleridges ice princess cgc hic ovc h/e' 'ice' with a score of 98 at the sarnia kennel club. We are back for three more trials this weekend so hopefully ice will have her rally novice title by the end of the weekend


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats to you and ice !


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Good luck!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

congratulations and good luck on the next couple of legs. 98 is a great score, and it sounds like you should get your title this weekend. Rally is fun.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Congrats!! Hope you get those other legs whipped out and get that earned quick!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job! No pictures???


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats on your first leg, and a very nice score to boot! Keep it up -- Rally is so much fun,isn't it?


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

:happyboogie:Congratulations! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is so awesome!!! 

Congrats!!!

Are you headed to the show on July 11-12? I believe it is in Woodstock? I am hoping to make it out to one day if I don't work, but I know Stark's breeder will be there.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody :happyboogie:

Well tracy took ice in the ring yesterday and got a score of 90 and went in the ring today and recieved a score of 94. So ice received her title today, she goes back tommorrow for fun. Rally is alot of fun i agree selzer.Hi Elizabeth we are going to the woodstock on satutday but only as spectators and to the conformation fun match on friday. We have nobody ready for the obedience side and nobody to show in the conformation ring, I hope you make it to woodstock. pictures coming soon


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great! Rally title! Way to go. Good scores too.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Excellent scores!!!!

CONGRATS TO ALL OF YOU!!!

I am going to try and make it out to Woodstock, I did not enter Stark but might go to watch and support Stark's breeder and her dogs who are entered.

I will let you know if I can make it, I would love to meet yous.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Final day for rally for ice . she went in the ring and received a first with a score of 100 , so we have her fourth leg.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

awemsome. my dogs could get a 100. I cannot. I think the best I ever did was 98 or 99 -- the 100 has been elusive for me -- way to go!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

awesome Brian, I know she was working great, that is a score and job I can aspire for, probably will never get, but a goal to try for and such a fast time too. Sadly Ty isn't fast, we'll see if Gemma is or not, Ang had to redo an exercise, going around 3 pylons a long exercise, and we didn't need to repeat anything and her time was still over 10 seconds faster... sits are torture. Even our trainer Barry doesn't think he can fix these slow sits, and he's been trying.. Ty hates the sit, he can drop fast, heel great, but those sits, sigh......


----------

